# Nature's Variety Instinct raw frozen medallions



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

I have an 8 month old miniature and a 4 month old miniature. The 8 month old is healthy, but thin, and does not eat much at all. She has been eating Nature's Variety Instinct raw medallions for a few days. She is between 10 and 11 pounds. The four month old is about 9 pounds, and will eat anything. 

The range given on the bag is 3-6 medallions per day for ADULT dogs weighing 5-15 pounds. I have been giving 3 medallions to each, twice a day. They are VERY active. Is this too much for an active puppy? Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is occasionally on NV Instinct raw, too, but he is an adult. I find the feeding guidelines to be "normal and customary" but none of my dogs have been "normal and customary" so I have had to adjust. I just checked and 6.2 oz would be their recommended amount for the 8 month old (based on activity level and weight). I don't think that's too much. I have not had a puppy in a long time (Sunny came to me as an adult) so as long as you are splitting the amount up over the day (3 meals perhaps?) it does sound right.


----------



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. What figures did you use to find 6.2 ozs? I do feed them twice a day wit a snack for lunch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree it sounds about right. Jippy is a toy who has been eating the medallions since we brought him home. He is up to 5 a day per vet recommendations. Very active is an understatement since he keeps up with big brother Rhett the standard who is 14 months old. Poor little guy never gets a break but try and slow him down and oh boy talk about having a fit!! Lol !! My vet says as long as he does not lose weight it is fine. But I understand the concern


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Also he gets 2 in the am and 3 at night with snack at lunch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

edwar2cf said:


> Thanks. What figures did you use to find 6.2 ozs? I do feed them twice a day wit a snack for lunch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you go to their website and click on the variety you are feeding (I used chicken for an example), Feeding Guide | Nature's Variety


----------



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot. According to the website, I'm not giving them enough, if a 4 month old is less than half grown. I put out some dry Lotus after they eat the raw, so they'll be fine.


----------

